# Is my betta rare?



## halohelen (Apr 14, 2008)

I just got a new betta fish, and my sister said that it was rare. The guy at the fish store said so too. I don't belivie this. We searched the internet only to find websites that said bettas were never what they are today. Will anyone help me?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

What does he look like?


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

as in rare... do you mean rare traits? like for instance, my betta has rare traits called the Chirley Temple Curls trait ( makes the tips of his fins curly) and comb trait( fins are comb like) but its not that rare.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh My gosh! have one with curls on the end of his fins..I thought the poor little guy had a defect!


----------



## halohelen (Apr 14, 2008)

WEll its a yellowish colour and well it's fins are kinda comed. It has orange on it's fins, and well theres a bit of green at the edges. I didnt think it was rare. when i touch my other bettas tank he moves around. And when i touch the other tank this so called rare betta dosent move! i checked on it this morning and it didnt move when i fed it! i thought it was dead until i tilted the tank a bit and it moved. I put some food in and it wouldn't eat it! im worried about my new betta. im sure its not used to me but i got him yesterday! i got my old bett last week and my sister went to buy another one yesterday. And its losing colours! im really worried.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

well animals and people that have genitc defects cant really live normal lifes so ur betta might be rare but its differences could lead to its death


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds Pretty..If you just got him I would leave him alone for a while to adjust to his new home...they don't particularly like getting tipped and sloshed around and it does take them a couple days to adjust to new surroundings,.


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yea, he'll eventually get used to you just keep putting food in the bowl every day and he will get used to it but dont slosh him around


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Bettas don't usually eat right away when you move them, skip feeding for a day or two so he gets hungry and then give him food.


----------

